# Microchipping



## donna. (May 24, 2011)

I have just qualified as a microchipper and I am hoping to offer this service
but I am unsure how much to charge.

I would like to know how much people would be willing to pay for there animal to be chipped?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Why not canvass your local vets and clubs etc and see what the going rate is in your area?

Many people will have their dogs chipped at the vets, so you need to be able to offer something they cannot get at the vets or be cheaper.


----------



## ginge1965 (Nov 11, 2011)

luckily for us, but not for you, we got our three microchipped for free. the dog warden in our area did it, he did almost all the dogs around here that hadn't been done. mind i was thinking about getting them done before he did it and it was gonna cost me about £15-£20 per dog.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

ginge1965 said:


> luckily for us, but not for you, we got our three microchipped for free. the dog warden in our area did it, he did almost all the dogs around here that hadn't been done. mind i was thinking about getting them done before he did it and it was gonna cost me about £15-£20 per dog.


This is the range on us here too. The good idea is to make partnership with few vets so whenever there are people doing health check up on their pets, the vet can include your service on the package.


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello I've just been quoted £10.00 by a pet shop in Burscough, my local vet who l take my pup to Rufford Vetinary group charge £16.50. I'm happy to pay the extra at the vets as I messaged the pet shop in Burscough about making an appointment but they have NOT got back to me, plus I'm thinking the Vet maybe the best option as if something goe's tits up then they won't mind dealing with it


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I think we pay about £10 at the vet, I'm not really sure you can better this hun, what kind of capacity do you work in?


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

My vet charges £25, but I got all 3 of mine done free on their promotion weeks. Some of the dog grooming parlours round here offer chipping, maybe you could get yourself a round having a day or two at different shops? Just a thought


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

I got mine for free when molly had her first vacsintation, otherwise it would have been about £15, but tbh, I don't think I would go anywhere other than the vets as I have more trust for them and if anything went wrong, I would be more a\t ease knowing that the vet could handle it.


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

I use a lady local to us, she charges £10


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie was done at the vets (albeit not our regular one as we found an offer for £10 a another local vets). I have to admit it wouldnt of crossed my mind to have gone anywhere else other than a vets.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

I got mine done at a companion show, RSPCA were doing it for a tenner per dog.


----------



## FickleFeet (Oct 17, 2011)

I got Max done at our local vets for £10 when it was on offer...most places in my area charge between £10 and £20.

Good luck with your new venture 

xx


----------



## barnchick (Nov 2, 2011)

I have just had a litter of Labs and the lady who owns the stud is doing mine when they are 6 weeks old, the benefit to me is that my vet will only register them to me so the puppy owners would have to pay £10 to transfer the ownership (hassle all round). 
I am being charged £20 per pup which I am incorporating into the cost of the litter and she will leave the paperwork for me to fill in with the new owners details. Which I am happy with, my vet charges £25 per dog.


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

Local RSPCA charge £10 per animal or 2 for £15, its where all of mine have been chipped.


----------

